# Top 5-10 Performance Dams



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@drloripalooza

The Topbrass Goldens website has a link to a bunch of statistics on goldens and you can find out statistics on top producing Dams, top producing Sires and general statistics on Goldens (collected only for those with excellent level titles and above). The url is:

Top Producing Golden Retriever Sires and Dams

The information includes top producing Dams for every venue and it tracks offspring with Excellent Level titles and above. So.....it's independent information vs opinions. It's a fun website to peruse.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Pedigree: Sunfire's Rainier Lux OD

Highest producer of OTCH dogs that is still living.

The problem with dams is that once their offspring have really begun to make their mark on the performance world, they are often past breeding age.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Another issue about looking at stats, if you look at top producing OTCH dams, 5 of the top 7 were never shown in obedience (or anything else) themselves. Most serious competitors aren't willing to lose show time for multiple litters, so might breed their competition dog once, maybe twice.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pony and Paws come to my mind. Don't know the stats on them though.

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=26803

http://www.k9data.com/offspring.asp?ID=11400

I looked them up, so it seems I was more right with Paws than Pony.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

When you consider what Pony's kids have produced as well, she is pretty influential.

Poke around in those top dams lists on the Undeniable Goldens site Top Producing Golden Retriever Sires and Dams

For a performance prospect you are going to be wanting to look at the top girls for producing FC/AFC/AA, MH, UD, OTCH offspring. Remember that their numbers are not going to be as high as the top sires because of the limited number of offsp[ring they could have in a lifetime, particularily if they were competing as well. The overall lists will not be as useful for your screening purposes, as there are a lot of conformation producers there.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

MACH Riggs UD has 5 MACH offspring with two litters.

In one litter, Holly had five MACHs and one OTCH.

And then Dallas has 5 MACHs and one SHR in one litter.

I suppose one should start counting MACH2s etc.


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

What I really want to find is dam lines that are winning performance dogs. I haven't had a lot of luck with this. I realize the dams are often bred young, but I am interested in their dams, granddams, and such who were used as performance dogs, perhaps after breeding. If that made any sense.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

well lets look at this line for example: Pedigree: MACH Hi-Top's Gemini Dream Team CDX RE MXB MJB OF CGC TDI 

Back a few generations is Sunfire's Lux, who I mentioned is the top producing dam of OTCH's that is still living. One of those offspring is Nikki, who is an MACH3 OTCH. Nikki only had one litter, which is only three years old right now, but at three the litter has already done amazing things. One of those litter mates is Gem, who at three years old has a MACH and a CDX with multiple high in trials. I have no doubt Gem will be an Outstanding Dam and produce many MACH and OTCH dogs.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Jackie Merten's Paws fits that bill.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

The #2 and #3 dams for producing MACHs are mother and daughter.

Coppertop Cayenne VCD3 UD TDX AX AXJ JH WC OBHF OD
and
MACH2 Coppertop Hot'n Spicy TD MH MXB2 MJB2 MXF MFS WCX ADHF OD

Spice is also a sister to Ted, who is the #1 sire for producing MACHs...


----------

